# buisness opportunity



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If anyone has the funds for a start up. Owyhee pack goat supplies isfor sale. The guy who owned it was making money without even trying. Here's the info.
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/pack ... sage/33075


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the post i hope others see it. I think you are great for helping pass on the news and the discount for anyone interested... :hi5:


----------

